# Test run complete



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I just can't wait.Well the test run on my 46 gallon bowfront system with fresh water is complete after running several power outages all is good. I just might try to get it all up and running with salt and rock tonight. I do however just one small question does any body have any suggestion's on my power head placement in a bowfront tank. Oh and some pics scuse the mess


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i have one on the side of mine pointing to the midle and a few smaler ones on the back pointing strate at the front glasss works well


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

What kind of powerhead(s) do you have? Will you have sand in the tank or bare bottom?


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Powerhead placement is determined by your rockwork. Throw those in first, then play around with the positions


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

have a pair of koralia 600's and a nano . tank will also have a sandy bottom, HA HA sandy bottom sounds like a porn queen Sandy Bottom HA I slay me not sure on the depth yet


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

*bowfront up and running*

Yup it only took almost 7 months but my bowfront is finally up and running. With 60 lbs of sand and roughly 45 to 50 lbs of rock, up late last night playing around with various locations for my 3 powerheads.


----------

